# Seastar Powersteering Helm Leak???



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm getting kinda tired of the leak that comes out of my power steering helm right in the middle under the steering wheel center bolt. My question is how much is this repair gonna cost? I've seen replacement seal kits on ebay for like 15 bucks but is it really something i should try doing myself? Ive done easy thing like changing the caps and seals for the tilt and trim but I'm not sure id know how to attack this one. Suggestions?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Start searching youtube................good luck


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks but thats not where its leaking from , but i did google around and found a pretty simple answer. http://www.thehulltruth.com/carolinas/301213-anyone-replace-shaft-seal-seastar.html

the only thing im scared about is pulling the old quad ring out. what do i pull it out with thats plastic that won't damage the shaft


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the seal kit in stock, they are about 8 bucks,, the quad seal is very easy to get out. the hardest thing about this repair is getting the steering wheel off.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

The problem is that its going to start leaking again next season. People like to hold on to the wheel for stability when operating their boats and the jerking takes it toll. Usually after replacing the seal several times, owners finally replace the helm unit.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

As stated, the hardest part is pulling the wheel off. Then, the seal is under a plate held in by 3 screws. Pull it with a pic or something of the sort. if you ca change a light bulb, you have this covered. I bought 100 of the quad seals online for $15 last year. If you are around Niceville anytime, shoot me a PM and I'll let ya have a couple for free.


----------

